# Fishing and Diving offshore West Coast florida - Video



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice video. Enjoyed seeing the natural reefs. I wish we had some closer to Panama City.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Try and get the state to make some boulder fields, that will do the trick.


----------

